# What's you favorite thing to smoke that's not a pork butt or ribs?



## bayourambler (Mar 31, 2013)

I am looking for real inspiration to try smoking something that isn't pig. I am also looking for some inspiration to use the smoker to partially cook something that I would be able to cook into a larger dish. 

  Lets see what we can come up with!


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 31, 2013)

Beef........I like rounds or rib eye for samich meat and corned beef smoked as pastrami


----------



## seenred (Mar 31, 2013)

I'd hafta go with Prime Rib.  Nothin' beats it.


----------



## geerock (Mar 31, 2013)

Brisket!  Great as a main dish right off the cooker and then sandwiches later.  Those burnt ends are another added bonus.


----------



## bayourambler (Mar 31, 2013)

Brisket is on the short list for sure! I tried one a year ago in a store bought smoker and it ended up dry. Even after I injected it. 

 I am thinking about smoking some rabbits and then cooking them in a gravy for a blackpot festival we have here.  

 I have some prime ribs in the freezer now.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Mar 31, 2013)

Steaks!  I absolutely love a reverse seared steak and that starts out with some nice thick beef steaks in the smoker!

They make me happy, happy, happy!

Bill


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 31, 2013)

bayourambler said:


> I am looking for real inspiration to try smoking something that isn't pig. I am also looking for some inspiration to* use the smoker to partially cook something that I would be able to cook into a larger dish*.
> 
> Lets see what we can come up with!



I did this recently and it came out very good.
Smoked a couple of chuckies for 5 hours then put them in the crock pot with some beef broth, and onion, taters and carrots for some smokey pot roast


----------



## bama bbq (Mar 31, 2013)

Brined Smoked Turkey.













IMG_1129.JPG



__ bama bbq
__ Nov 23, 2012


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 31, 2013)

Seafood!!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/105416/todays-smoke-oysters-and-shrimp-with-qview

      Craig


----------



## bayourambler (Mar 31, 2013)

Hell Yess!    Oysters!


----------



## dave17a (Mar 31, 2013)

Wife loooves my turkey breast. rub down fill cavity with onoins, celery garlic, and whatever you want. Never do potatoes. They will rot. Did that years ago and just ruined it all. Brisket is a good one too. Just don't do them much. Not the best for ya.

                                                                                                                                                Dave


----------



## vaquero01 (Mar 31, 2013)

I gotta give nods to the oysters as well............oh man, oh man. With fresh mozzarella and smoked bacon bits on them.

 For something you can turn into a bigger meal, I like the chuckies as well. Can be used for shedded BBQ Beef, cut up for a great addition to your chili (hate ground beef chili) or as a great addition to beef stew.

 I've never done whole rabbits, but I have a cousin that processes rabbit into sausage and I've smoked that....mighty fine eating.


----------



## billmc40 (Mar 31, 2013)

Chicken. We do 2 at a time. Use for a dinner then for chef salad dinner. 

BillMc


----------



## dave17a (Mar 31, 2013)

Thought I replied but did not see it. My wife loves my whole turkey breast, Stuff whith what you want, onions, celery, rub inside and out. Yum yum. Brisket is great too but not that good for ya.

                                                           Dave


----------



## dave17a (Mar 31, 2013)

whoops


----------



## bayourambler (Mar 31, 2013)

Since the smoking thing is one part of cooking that I am fairly new to, I can't help but to want to smoke a turkey for a few hours then fry it. Stuff like that tends to get me in trouble. But I'm cajun. I like to mess with food and if it taste a little weird.....put in a gravy.

 By the way...I'm sure to try every single thing you guys put on here. I get a ton of visitors and am always cooking.


----------



## disturbed1 (Mar 31, 2013)

MARLBORO REDS


----------



## michael ark (Mar 31, 2013)

Pizza and meatloaf.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 31, 2013)

Cured and Smoked Turkey!













popsturkey.jpeg



__ pops6927
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## sqwib (Mar 31, 2013)

Pork loin, kielbasa, beer can Chix













IMG_20130331_125503_926.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Mar 31, 2013


----------



## dave17a (Apr 1, 2013)

Bayou. Asked that question on cold smoking forum. It was sticky I guess. Cold smoke below 40* as to not promote bacteria, botulism and all, and if you smoked it through then frying it is a waste the way I figure, dry it out, so come on up this winter and smoke some turks and we can fry them up. Treat you to some KC style bbq. YEA


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 1, 2013)

brisket

nuf said!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Apr 1, 2013)

Not sure if I have any all-time favorites, but for large cuts of beef, Brisket...small cuts, rib eye, bone-in, either smoked/seared or straight smoked.

Pork would have to be the loin...versatile...you can chop it out thick sliced (and stuff 'em if you like) or smoke it whole...I like versatile, and maybe that's why I like brisket so much.

I'm not big on yard birds, but quartered they are nice for a semi-short smoke.

Eric


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 2, 2013)

SeenRed said:


> I'd hafta go with Prime Rib.  Nothin' beats it.


This one gets my vote.  Let the PR sit out and approach room temp, then hit it with some hickory smoke @ 225 or so for a couple hours until it reaches about 127 internal temp.  Pull it out, wrap in foil and let it rest for 20 minutes or so.

Side note: While I always opt for a bone in "standing rib roast" if I'm cooking it in the oven, I always go "bone off" when smoking so that all surfaces get a good smoky flavor.  I throw the bone portion on another shelf and snack on it during the cook  :)


----------



## bbqbrett (Apr 2, 2013)

I always like smoking chicken, legs and thighs or brisket.


----------



## bayourambler (Apr 2, 2013)

I have a brisket that is ready to smoke.  I was thinking about marinating it first.  Is this a bad idea?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 2, 2013)

Prime Rib----No Contest!!

Bear


----------



## sound1 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm with Bear on this one...Prime Rib.

As for stuff to add to other dishes...I call that leftovers


----------



## smoke slinger (Apr 2, 2013)

Either meatloaf, turkey or chicken and throw some hotdogs in there also.


----------



## backyardsmokin (Apr 2, 2013)

Anything I can get my hands on.  This weekend I am going to try smoking/baking bread on my smoker.


----------



## dave17a (Apr 2, 2013)

Marinate it for at least 3 days. My mother, bless her soul, did and only put in oven. Sister still does. OMG it was and is great. Don't know what mother did it in,didnot care too young. Probably Italian dressing. Good luck!


----------



## craniac (Apr 2, 2013)

Peanut butter

Cheese

Corn on the Cob

Fatties


----------



## smoke slinger (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh and I forgot, throw some mac n cheese in for about half an hour. Wanting to try baked taters and corn on the cob next.


----------



## mdboatbum (Apr 3, 2013)

Spatchcocked chicken is a big favorite around here.


----------



## roller (Apr 5, 2013)

Sausage ! but is guess thats Butt...or Gator !


----------



## smokey charlie (Apr 5, 2013)

i have done cabbage i know it sounds weird  core it wrap in foil turn it on its head fill hole with butter smoke for 6 hours 225 to  250 also corn on the cob, baked potato
whole onions are great they take about an hour wrap in foil add some butter  ad some a1 or Worcestershire sauce  or just go with the butter

meat loaf is awesome on the smoker


----------



## shoneyboy (Apr 5, 2013)

Fish !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  chicken and Turkey.......


----------



## michief (Apr 5, 2013)

I have done more version of meatloaf in my smoker than anything else. It is amazing.


----------



## smoke happens (Apr 5, 2013)

Cheese!


----------



## demosthenes9 (Apr 5, 2013)

smokey charlie said:


> i have done cabbage i know it sounds weird core it wrap in foil turn it on its head fill hole with butter smoke for 6 hours 225 to 250 also corn on the cob, baked potato
> whole onions are great they take about an hour wrap in foil add some butter ad some a1 or Worcestershire sauce or just go with the butter
> 
> meat loaf is awesome on the smoker


I'm kind of confused.   If you are completely foil wrapping the things before they go in the smoker, aren't you then just baking/steaming them ?  If so, what's the point of using the smoker?


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 5, 2013)

Beer can Chicken, ABT's


----------



## michief (Apr 5, 2013)

I would agree, wrapping in foil would remove smoking from the whole shabang


----------



## bayourambler (Apr 5, 2013)

Tonight it is amazing brisket!  Marinated and injected and rubed up good.


----------



## hambone1950 (Apr 6, 2013)

craniac said:


> Peanut butter
> Cheese
> Corn on the Cob
> Fatties



Peanut butter? Really? Can you elaborate ?:grilling_smilie:


----------



## piaconis (Apr 6, 2013)

Prime rib, beef brisket, chuck roasts of any sort, chicken quarters, beer can chicken, turkey legs and thighs, cheese, lasagna, mac and cheese...you name it!


----------



## craniac (Apr 6, 2013)

Got the idea here.  Smoke raw peanuts at 200 degrees for about three hours.  I leave the skin on.  Obviously no shell.  Throw in a blender or food processor, add a little salt, honey and enough oil to make it the consistency of peanut butter. 
It goes from too dry to oily very quickly.  It is easy to add too much oil.  Doesn't hurt anything if you do.

Do NOT try smoking store bought peanut butter.


----------



## smokey charlie (Apr 8, 2013)

i just use the foil  to make sorta a holder for the cabbage  .u core it and stand it up on the round end  using foil to hold it up same with the onion leave the top open .it does sorta steam it 
theres alot of water in cabbage but its damn tastey when done ,

good luck


----------



## veryolddog (Apr 10, 2013)

We enjoy smoking whole chickens but I think that our favorite is the brisket. We just did one recently and it was better than expected.


----------



## smokingfrank (Apr 11, 2013)

I like to smoke prime rib that has been seasoned well. there is nothing like smoked Prime rib.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 15, 2013)

BRISKET!!!  

Have fun and...


----------



## jcurrier (Apr 16, 2013)

Cheese
ABTs
Chuck roast


----------



## 05sprcrw (Apr 16, 2013)

I like making bologna from venison, brisket is my favorite smoke, seafood, jerky, I like to smoke roast beef to a rare and slice for sandwiches. I have thought about trying to smoke frog legs but don't know for sure how I want to tackle it yet.


----------



## sgtmonte (Apr 16, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I did this recently and it came out very good.
> Smoked a couple of chuckies for 5 hours then put them in the crock pot with some beef broth, and onion, taters and carrots for some smokey pot roast


I did the same thing, only with a venison roast.  Turned out great.


----------



## bryce (Apr 16, 2013)

Smoked salmon for sure. Heck, it's close to #1 for me! Once you nail it, it's like candy that's actually good for you!

Bryce


----------



## sgtmonte (Apr 17, 2014)

Bump.

And my favorites would be

1. Turkey

2. Brisket

3. Chicken


----------



## palladini (Apr 17, 2014)

ABT, Fatties, salt, Brisket, the list is endless.


----------



## solidbob (Apr 18, 2014)

I've done cauliflower that turned out great. Just rubbed it with a little olive oil, salt and pepper and smoke for a few hours with everything else. My girlfriend is vegetarian and she loves it.

Also, question on the beer can chicken..the point of the beer can is to get it to boil or steam. Does the beer get hot enough in the smoker for this? I've done it on the grill and turned out great but haven't tried to smoke it at low temps.


----------



## sgtmonte (May 22, 2014)

Yes, the beer gets hot enough to steam since you're cooking at 225-250.  I cook mine at about 240 and it comes out great.  My wife uses the chicken to make chicken noodle soup.


----------

